
Russians suspected in hack of New York Times, other U.S. media - rch
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyber-media-idUSKCN10Y21I
======
cairo_x
CNN reported on Tuesday, citing unnamed U.S. officials.

...

The FBI declined to comment, and representatives for the U.S. Secret Service,
which has a role in protecting the country from cyber crime, did not
immediately reply to a request for comment. ...

It was PUTIN see?

~~~
cairo_x
Meanwhile: [https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jan/19/gchq-
interce...](https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jan/19/gchq-intercepted-
emails-journalists-ny-times-bbc-guardian-le-monde-reuters-nbc-washington-post)

I'm still struggling to figure the lesser of all evils here... Should I just
go for the most competent of evils? The most well spoken?

------
zghst
Setting up the stage for the October surprise...

